# Is Lamington Road, Mumbai is good place to buy new laptops and desktop computers?



## sainath (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys,
Recently I visited some local shops at Lamington road near Grant Road, Mumbai. I saw there are some shopkeepers selling i3 processor Laptops for Rs 20k & i5 laptops for Rs 24.5k with Dell inspiron 15r machines with good specifications & Manufacturing warranty. After surfing from these store I visited Dell Showroom near Lamington Road, one of the Dell salesman told me that these are fraud sellers, cheaters and this is grey market & bla bla bla... My question is this true- Lamington Road is one of the grey market from Mumbai? Is good to buy Laptop, Desktop Computers & Computer peripherals from these shops?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2012)

TBH I have no idea. but  I do remember that this place was a favorite hunting ground fro Agent 001. So it must be (largely) safe. However insist on a bill/invoice/some kind of proof of purchase, and also enquire more about the warranty. That's about all I can say.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

No it's not a grey market. It is hardware heaven in India. The sales man I think is a fraud who told you these. Does selling below MRP make someone a thief?  
In short it's THE place to buy hardware in India


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 2, 2012)

You need to be cautious from whom you are purchasing the hardware... i have got Hdd's and pendrives and many of my friends have also got mother boards and rams from there and have had no issues... just make sure you get an invoice for the purchase...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

LT Road is a Tech Heaven in Mumbai...
whenever u buy from there consider most popular/good shops..


----------



## satswid (Mar 8, 2015)

It's a scam. Never buy laptops from Lamington Road.. They modify the bios chips to show i3,i5 or i7.
A lot of people have been fooled by them.

Start away


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

^ You revived a dead thread.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2015)

But the discussion can be carried out. Is Lamington Road still the Tech Heaven even after 3 years? Even after online shopping options?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 8, 2015)

I will recommend computer parts and all tiny electronics things and from wires to everything... its still recommended...
even for laptop shops are good but those shops are less...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

If you have knowledge about the laptop and other components that you are buying so it certainly is but if a person has little to no knowledge in terms of laptop he can be easily doomed.


----------



## karthikn_jay (Mar 24, 2015)

I had a very bad experience in lamington road which I've expressed in my first thread.   You should be well aware of laptop models and its various components including the different versions. 

They showed me a Dell box which on seeing it itself I knew that the box is some cheap local brown color one with some stickers here and there. Non-technical educated people would never know whether its original or not. 

Personally I would recommend to go to lamington road only for buying individual parts like ram, hard drive, etc. For buying a genuine laptop, its better to invest a few thousands more and buy from online sites, or put a few more thousands and buy from electronic showrooms. 

Cheers.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah that place is more of a hardware heaven.


----------



## vchiyan (May 12, 2015)

hi Frnds,
One of my frnd have purchased the laptop from lamington, he was got cheated by the seller.
If you are uneducated then they will say you that 'only for you, if you are ok we will upgrade your laptop by extra Ram & Hard-disk'
if you say yes then they will remove the original parts of the lap and insert the cheap 1 with the same price.
So, better look in Flipkart or Amazon that too with good seller.

thanks,
Vignesh.


----------



## rohanmhatre007 (Jun 14, 2015)

main  laminton mein ( shankheswar shop )main geniun dell i5 laptop lene gaya ,
usko bola ki muze geniun i5 processor wala dell ka laptop dikhao 
wo maine 48k main liya with VAT 
fir maine service tag online chek kiya toh wo product grey market ka tha so dont buy from laminton
dont take risk buy from any geniun store or online like snapdeal, flipkart, amezon .


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ You revived a dead thread.



lol, even i was wondering how can a person revive a 2 year old dead thread, like what was he thinking??? 
. I think that guy was also looking for discussions regarding Lamington Road through google, came upon this, and just posted a message. Cant blame him, happened to me too. You cant really differentiate an dead thread from an active one if the topic seems relevant even today or if they came upon this thread through search engines.

Those i5s are probably 2nd gen ones. i see a lot of those old models selling for a good price even in normal shops.
Or they coould be refurbished ones.

When i bought my laptop, all i got was a receipt. no warrant/gaurante cards. That reciept let me avail for the 1 yr warranty, and i even used it for free maintanence. * The question is, can we ascertain the real state of the laptop through receipts? How do we know if its refurbished or BIOS  tampered  ? *


----------



## Vinayak.m (Nov 9, 2017)

sainath said:


> Hey guys,
> Recently I visited some local shops at Lamington road near Grant Road, Mumbai. I saw there are some shopkeepers selling i3 processor Laptops for Rs 20k & i5 laptops for Rs 24.5k with Dell inspiron 15r machines with good specifications & Manufacturing warranty. After surfing from these store I visited Dell Showroom near Lamington Road, one of the Dell salesman told me that these are fraud sellers, cheaters and this is grey market & bla bla bla... My question is this true- Lamington Road is one of the grey market from Mumbai? Is good to buy Laptop, Desktop Computers & Computer peripherals from these shops?



All shopkeepers are cheaters. They will sell you other old parts as newparts, refurbished parts. Don't believe on them.


----------

